# My sweet 'tiel



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of my cockatiel. Her previous owner called her Milo but we changed her name. We don't have a definite name but we interchangeably use Honey, Sweet Cakes, Boo, Sugar, Love Bug, and a few other names. Lol 

She's 2 1/2 years old and she's a pearl (pied?) cockatiel 

All pictures takes with an iPhone 5c. 






























And this [last] picture is probably my favorite lol


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

She is so precious  My new little one (9 wks old) is named Milo. He is a normal grey, but my last tiel was also a pearl pied. They are so beautiful! Love all your other names too


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

Also, what do you think would be a good name suggestion for her (out of this list)? 

Honey, Baby, Sugar, Boo

I feel like Honey or Baby fits her the best. Please comment you opinions about these names or suggestions below. 

I have previous posts saying her name is Milo or Paris, but those names didn't fit her personality so we decided to rename her.


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> She is so precious  My new little one (9 wks old) is named Milo. He is a normal grey, but my last tiel was also a pearl pied. They are so beautiful! Love all your other names too



Thanks  we decided to rename her (official name not yet decided,) because Milo or Paris didn't suit her personality. I love your tiels. They're beautiful and they look like they have interesting personalities.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She's adorable!! 

She looks like a Honey to me I think!


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> She's adorable!!
> 
> She looks like a Honey to me I think!




 thank you. We use Honey a lot when we call her so it's sort of just becoming our name for her


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I like Honey too, just seems to fit her. She is so sweet


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*sweet tiel*

She is precious! I kind of like Honey; it does seem to suit her. Enjoy your sweet little friend!


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> I like Honey too, just seems to fit her. She is so sweet




Thanks!


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

Janalee said:


> She is precious! I kind of like Honey; it does seem to suit her. Enjoy your sweet little friend!



Thank you! Haha


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

Lol hey guys again  

Our official name that my family has decided for her now is Baby. 
Everyone in my family calls her by that.  

So until I change the name again (lol) that will be her name for now :thanks:


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

ha! I like Baby as a name. Francis was Francesca before we figured out he was a boy so we started calling him Francis, which also includes calling him Frank, Frank-O, Frankie, Francisco, and Francis Ford Coppola. I bet you will still call Baby lots of different names with love! What a cutie pie!


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

Francesca said:


> ha! I like Baby as a name. Francis was Francesca before we figured out he was a boy so we started calling him Francis, which also includes calling him Frank, Frank-O, Frankie, Francisco, and Francis Ford Coppola. I bet you will still call Baby lots of different names with love! What a cutie pie!




Haha! Thanks


----------

